# Best single turbo exhaust for a 300zx



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

I was just wondering on what ours thought might be the best single turbo exhaust on a 300zx. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

Sorry I meant to say "your thought".


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm assuming this is for a Z31, since you're talking single-turbo. If I'm wrong, another mod can move it again. Moved to the Z31 section...


----------



## Mike92se (Aug 25, 2002)

*try z31.com*

w000t


----------



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

300ZX-KID said:


> *I was just wondering on what ours thought might be the best single turbo exhaust on a 300zx. Thanks. *


Best performance will be with custom mandrel bent 3" pipe (with 3" all the way up to the wastegate elbow if you got the money). 

Also, no cat converter if you can get by with it, high flow if you have to have it....and a good muffler or no muffler if you don't mind a bit of noise.

If you're not into big power, then you will be fine with 2.5"


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Engloid is right. I custom built a 3 1/2" for my car. It cost way too much money. A good 3 inch system will be good to get you into the 12's with all the right parts.


----------



## Ford Falcon (Mar 5, 2004)

Certified Muffler


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I cut my exhaust off at the front of the cat and stuck a magnaflow with a dump on it on the pipe It works just fine and the turbo sounds kick ass!!!!!


----------

